# passwd funktioniert nicht (geloest)

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich versuche mittels changeroot in mein neues system  das root-passwort zu setzen.

Ich bekomme die Meldung    passwd: password updated successfully

Wenn ich in mein system booten will, kann ich mich aber ncht als root anmelden.

ich komme nach eingeben des passwortes auch nicht mehr auf die Konsole.

Gentoo scheint etwas zu suchen und nicht zu finden?

Ich fahre das system ueber den "magic key" runter.

Was ist da los, frueher ging das bei mir immer.Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Thu Jul 21, 2011 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Möglicherweiße Tastatur-layout vergessen einzustellen, entweder auf Installsystem (Install-CD über Eingabe von 10 während er fragt) oder auf dem Gentoosystem.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

In der etc con.d steht 

```

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="us"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"

```

das scheint doch ok zu sein..

----------

## cryptosteve

Das kommt darauf an, in welcher Umgebung Du Dein Passwort setzt. Nimm doch testweise mal eines ohne Umlaute und Sonderzeichen. Z.B. "test123".

Oder enthält Dein Passwort definitiv keine kritischen Zeichen?!

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ja, das Passwort enthaelt definitif keine Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute oder zy dreher.

Das passwort habe ich nach changeroot gesetzt.

----------

## wols

Zum besseren Eingrenzen:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich in mein system booten will, kann ich mich aber ncht als root anmelden.

 

Du meinst "Nachdem dein System gebootet hat kannst Du Dich nicht als root anmelden?"

 *Quote:*   

> ich komme nach eingeben des passwortes auch nicht mehr auf die Konsole.

 

"Wo" gibst Du Dein password ein?

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo scheint etwas zu suchen und nicht zu finden?

 

Welche Anzeichen siehst Du dafür?

Bist Du sicher: Nach dem reboot ist die Partition die System-Partition in der Du vorher per chroot warst?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ja, Nachdem mein system gebootet ist, kann ich mich nicht als root anmelden.

Das passwort gebe ich in der loginshell ein, ich weiss aber nicht genau, wie sie heisst.

Habe zu dem stage-3 system noch nichts installiert, ausser mc.

Als root-partition habe ich sowohl in der fstab, wie auch in der grub.cfg die richtige Partition angegeben.

Diese Angaben stimmen, und das funktioniert auch analog mit meinem alten System, was sich auf der selben Festplatte eine "Partition weiter vorne" befindet.

Die anzeichen, das er etwas sucht sind, das nach dem einloggen keine bash auftaucht, in der ich weitere programme starten kann.

Es taucht garnichts auf.

----------

## mv

Aha: Du bekommst also nicht die Meldung, dass das Passwort falsch wäre, sondern Deine Login-Shell wird nach erfolgreichem Einloggen nicht gestartet. Ist die Login-Shell denn richtig eingetragen? Schau Dir doch mal die /etc/passwd (in der chroot) an: Dort sollte eine Zeile in der Art 

```
foo:x:1000:1000::/home/foo:/bin/bash
```

 stehen, wobei "foo" Dein Login-Name ist (und statt 1000 möglicherweise andere Nummern >=500 stehen). Existiert das Directory /home/foo und haben /home und /home/foo die passenden Berechtigungen? Statt /bin/bash kann natürlich auch eine bessere Login-Shell wie z.B. /bin/zsh eingetragen sein - schaue auf jeden Fall nach, ob diese Shell tatsächlich vorhanden ist und ob Du sie manuall (in der chroot) aufrufen kannst. Falls /home eine andere Partition ist, kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass der Eintrag in /etc/fstab für diese Partition nicht passt...

----------

## Max Steel

 *Gentoopfuscher wrote:*   

> Ja, Nachdem mein system gebootet ist, kann ich mich nicht als root anmelden.
> 
> Das passwort gebe ich in der loginshell ein, ich weiss aber nicht genau, wie sie heisst.
> 
> Habe zu dem stage-3 system noch nichts installiert, ausser mc.
> ...

 

Eines noch, kannst du danach wieder versuchen dich anzumelden? oder bleibt dann die Shell auf diesem Status (also F2 bleibt stehn, F3,4,5 und sofort "funktionieren" noch.).

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ich komme mit strg F1 auf eine andere Konsole, auch waehrend er nach dem passwort sucht.

Heute kam die Meldung Passwort incorrect, auch, als ich es mal auf "aaa" gesetzt habe, mit der Meldung "passwort updated succesfully".

Die   /etc/conf.d/keymaps    sind auf beiden Systemen identisch.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Habe eben einen neuen tarbal runtergeladen und konnte mich als root einloggen.

----------

